# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Agricultura destinará al regadío más agua desalinizada para rentabilizar la inversión

## NoRegistrado

Al final se tienen que tragar sus palabras y bravuconadas y entrar por el aro de la normalidad.




> Más agua desalinizada para los regadíos. Es una de las propuestas que está estudiando el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente para rentabilizar las plantas ya construidas y que gestiona Acuamed, siempre que se rebaje el precio para que pueda ser asequible por parte de los agricultores. 
> 
> El objetivo consiste en que la mayor parte de la producción de las desalinizadoras de Torrevieja, Valdelentisco y Águilas, las mayores instalaciones construidas en España, se destine a los regadíos, que podrían disponer a medio plazo de un volumen de entre 200 y 260 hectómetros cúbicos. 
> 
> Estas desalinizadoras tienen una parte de su producción asignada a los abastecimientos debido a los convenios que se firmaron entre Acuamed y la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla en las anteriores legislaturas, durante el mandato de Rodríguez Zapatero, que con el nuevo plan serían revisados para que los volúmenes comprometidos sean inferiores, indicaron a 'La Verdad' fuentes del Ministerio y del Gobierno regional. El próximo plan de cuenca de Segura para el periodo 2015-2021 va en esta línea de incorporar más agua desalinizada al sistema. 
> La directora general del Agua, Liana Ardiles, explicó que las desalinizadoras serán integradas plenamente en la nueva planificación, algo que no se había hecho hasta ahora, por lo que tendrán un papel relevante en el futuro Plan Hidrológico Nacional. Por sí solas no solucionan el déficit de la cuenca del Segura, ya que los volúmenes que son capaces de generar resultan insuficiente. 
> 
> Si se confirma la propuesta del Ministerio, variaría el reparto actual entre regadíos y abastecimientos en las desalinizadoras de Torrevieja, Valdelentisco y Águilas. Canales del Taibilla no precisa en estos momentos de los 70 hectómetros que compró a Acuamed, ya que cuenta con cuatro desalinizadoras propias en San Pedro del Pinatar y Alicante que le pueden proporcionar 96 hectómetros anuales, un volumen que nunca ha consumido hasta ahora. Con la asignación de la cabecera del Tajo, los recurso propios del río Taibilla y sus propias plantas la Mancomunidad tiene recursos suficientes para atender a la población durante los próximos años, por lo que no necesita los otros 70. 
> 
> ...


http://www.lasprovincias.es/valencia...9002826-v.html
 Pero nada, que no se bajan del burro en que el coste se lo paguemos el resto de españoles con un canon en el recibo del agua. Lo de la DMA y la recuperación de costes por parte del usuario final no parece que les haya entrado aún.
 Dicen que se aplicará a priori en las provincias del arco mediterráneo, pero no queda claro si se refiere a que se benefician o a que el canon se les aplicará a ellas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

G20 (20-dic-2014),Varanya (17-dic-2014)

----------

